# Bad data



## Ann7lee

Привет!

Как сказать "It’s possible that your device might be holding onto some bad data (и по этому игра не функционирует)" по-русски? 
Речь идет о компьютерной игре, конечно.

Спасибо!


----------



## DrDIT

One possible option is "неверные данные". But the entire sentence is not really good. What device? A PC?  What data? Corrupted files? Could this be made more specific? "Bad data" is a very vogue concept while Russian tends to be very specific and such "fuzzy" expressions just do not sound right.


----------



## Ann7lee

Devices are mobile phones and tablets. I don't know what kind of bad data it is. I guess it's not relevant coz *because* the readers are laic persons. So, could "неверные данные" be used in form of general term? And how would you say "hold onto" bad data? держаться за неверные данные? :/

Thank you.


----------



## DrDIT

Yes, "неверные данные" can be used as a generic term. The entire sentence would be "Возможно, ваше устройство содержит неверные данные", but still it sounds very vogue and ambiguous. What data? Related to the game in question, or to the OS system files? It's like if a doctor would write down in the patient's record: "Diagnosis: probably something is wrong with him" ))). 
As to an online IT dictionary, please check out www.multitran.ru, the most popular multi-language Russian dictionary.


----------



## Ёж!

Ann7lee said:


> Devices are mobile phones and tablets. I don't know what kind of bad data it is. I guess it's not relevant coz *because* the readers are laic persons.


As a laic person, I would be first of all interested to know _where these data come from_. If I don't know this, the phrase is meaningless: I don't know what happened or whom to ask, and how to ask. So far it sounds like: «В том, что игра не работает, виновато, возможно, ваше устройство» (in plain terms). Pretty meaningless.


----------



## Ann7lee

Ёж! said:


> As a laic person, I would be first of all interested to know _where these data come from_. If I don't know this, the phrase is meaningless: I don't know what happened or whom to ask, and how to ask. So far it sounds like: «В том, что игра не работает, виновато, возможно, ваше устройство» (in plain terms). Pretty meaningless.



I just introduce one sentence. I didn't write everything. The explanation about what should you do when the problem in question arises proceeds.


----------



## Ёж!

Okay; but the phrase that you wrote, alone, is meaningless. It is impossible to translate meaningless things. So, you have to tell us what it means, especially, how we are supposed to understand the nature of those data, where they come from.  Different languages organise information in different ways, Russian is very distinct from English in this respect. Any literal translation (like *DrDit*'s one, which is very good by itself) would sound ridiculous because non-informative.


----------



## estreets

My try:
Возможно, в устройство загружены неверные данные...
Возможно, в устройстве сохранены неверные данные...
Probably, this data is some parameters, isn't it? So you can say неправильные /неверные параметры or настройки
Возможно, в устройстве установлены неправильные параметры/настройки


----------



## igusarov

Ёж! said:


> Any literal translation (like *DrDit*'s one, which is very good by itself) would sound ridiculous because non-informative.


Well, computer software is known for messages which are useless to anyone save the original developers. The reason is that every top-level problem detected by the software could have about 23834561 root causes. And most of the time the developers do not want to bother providing detailed explanation about each particular root cause. So, it's not uncommon to use generic messages intentionally, to save efforts etc. Ann7lee, if this is your case, then the message should be written in a manner to be suitable for many root causes, and thus cannot convey details on what, when and why...

So, if your game cannot provide a description better than "bad data", then the Russian equivalent "неверные данные" would do.

However you've lost me with "hold onto". What does it mean?


----------



## Ann7lee

igusarov said:


> Well, computer software is known for messages which are useless to anyone save the original developers. The reason is that every top-level problem detected by the software could have about 23834561 root causes. And most of the time the developers do not want to bother providing detailed explanation about each particular root cause. So, it's not uncommon to use generic messages intentionally, to save efforts etc. Ann7lee, if this is your case, then the message should be written in a manner to be suitable for many root causes, and thus cannot convey details on what, when and why...
> 
> So, if your game cannot provide a description better than "bad data", then the Russian equivalent "неверные данные" would do.
> 
> However you've lost me with "hold onto". What does it mean?



I actually don't know neither. The author of the text I'm working on sometimes uses the phrases in English that don't make sense. I guess it means that it contains bad data, so the DrDIT's solution of "содержить неверные данные" sounds good to me. The rest of the explanation doesn't have any thing to do with "bad data". So, as for me, it is kind of introductory line.
Can you think of another solution for "hold onto"? Just instead of "device" try to put "program" or "application".


----------



## igusarov

Ann7lee said:


> I actually don't know neither. [...] The rest of the explanation doesn't have any thing to do with "bad data". [...]
> Can you think of another solution for "hold onto"?


Sorry, I cannot think any solution for this phrase... I simply don't understand the intent of the original message and don't know the context. As long as you've seen the rest of the explanation, perhaps you could put together some headline that would make sense in the context of that explanation?


----------



## Ёж!

igusarov said:


> Well, computer software is known for messages which are useless to anyone save the original developers.


I meant a different thing. I meant that, for example, «В устройство загружены неверные данные» sounds better than «Устройство содержит неверные данные» for the same reason that when we are asked «Что случилось?», we usually reply «шнурки развязались», not «ботинки болтаются». We tend to think where the problem came from, not how it looks like; remember the eternal questions – «Кто виноват?» and «Что делать?» ? So, the answer for a question about the source subjectively sounds more informative, even if objectively it is not.


----------



## Descendant

Добрый день!
Я бы перевел так:
"Возможно, ваше устройство обращается к неверным/поврежденным данным"


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Ann7lee said:


> (...) Can you think of another solution for "hold onto"? (...)


"Hold onto" ("onto" as a single word) here is incorrect English, it should be "hold on to" (retain), so literally сохранять, though that may not be the best Russian verb in this context.  

_Perhaps the device is still operating using obsolete (or old or corrupt or unreliable) data (or files, or programs) which should have been deleted, or which is* clogging up or slowing down the operation of the system, or making the system work incorrectly._

I(nformation) T(echnology) people know about IT, but they don't necessarily know how to use language properly. Or the sentence might have been poorly translated from another language, maybe through a translation machine , or English might not have been the writer's native language.  I would agree that "неверный" looks appropriate for "bad" here, which, as the Doctor says in #2, is very vague in English. 

*(In an everyday non-technical sense, "data", though a plural noun, can also be used with a singular verb or pronoun form, as in "this data is unreliable")


----------



## Ёж!

Вы знаете, в таком случае я просто написал бы: «Возможно, в вашем устройстве застряли неверные данные».  I know, it's unconventional, but there're still no good conventions in the world of translating software into Russian; I'd better forget about dizzy translations by Microsoft. And, well, this wording is more descriptive, it specifies where these data come from (they just existed).


----------



## Real_

Ann7lee said:


> Привет!
> 
> Как сказать "It’s possible that your device might be holding onto some bad data (и по этому игра не функционирует)" по-русски?
> Речь идет о компьютерной игре, конечно.
> 
> Спасибо!


... might be holding onto rope, but not data. 

hang - для процессорной электроники -зависнуть. 
 It's possible that your comp (device) could hang with bad data.
Возможно, что Ваш комп мог зависнуть из-за неправильных данных.
 - из-за неправильных данных - это если Вы знаете, что надо было что-то вводить, например в игре. Хотя тогда, лучше так сказать:
Возможно, что Ваш комп мог зависнуть из-за неправильного ввода данных.

ps: bonuses 
It's possible that your comp hanged (hangs)....
Возможно, что Ваш комп зависнул (зависает)....


----------



## Enquiring Mind

A computer can certainly "hang with bad data", but that is apparently not the sense here.  

 As I mentioned, it should be _hold on to data_ (because this is the phrasal verb "to hold on" (= retain, keep) + to what?), not the simple verb "to hold" which is a verb of position, not movement, so strictly speaking it cannot take "onto", which is a preposition of movement, often equating to the Russian в/на  + винительный падеж. However you will certainly see "hold onto" in the sense of "hold on to", because lots of English-speaking people don't understand English grammar. 

You can certainly "hold on to data" as used here (source: Sidney Morning Herald) or here (source: smartbrief.com) or here (source: stackoverflow.com). The sense is в устройстве сохраняются/сохранились ... / с устройства не удалялись данные ..., but there may be a better way to express that sense in Russian.


----------



## Ёж!

Conventionally, «Возможно, устройство использует неверные данные» is possible, and is not bad, in my opinion. It is better than «содержит неверные данные», because the latter begs the question, «Содержит, ну и что? Есть какая-то связь с возникшей проблемой?» ('Well then?').


----------



## Real_

Enquiring Mind said:


> A computer can certainly "hang with bad data", but that is apparently not the sense here.
> 
> You can certainly "*hold on to data*" as used here (source: Sidney Morning Herald) or here (source: smartbrief.com) or here (source: stackoverflow.com). *The sense is в устройстве сохраняются/сохранились ... / с устройства не удалялись данные* ..., but there may be a better way to express that sense in Russian.



 Unfortunately no.
There is *завис*(hanged) the meaning only, and has nothing to do with *сохраняются*(hold on to data). 


Look: 


			
				Ann7lee said:
			
		

> 1) Как сказать "It’s possible that your device might be holding onto some bad data (и по этому игра не функционирует)" по-русски?
> Речь идет о компьютерной игре, конечно.
> 2) I don't know what kind of bad data it is.  So, could "неверные данные" be used in  form of general term? And how would you say "hold onto" bad data?  держаться за неверные данные?
> 3) The  explanation about what should you do when the *problem in question arises  proceeds.*
> 4) ... of another solution for "hold onto"? Just instead of "device" try to put "program" or "application".


 So, other words:
 Computer hangs, because the program goes to the endless loop. The endless loop is arised (is formed) due to wrong (bad) data either when writing the programm or when recording the programm or other' reasons. 

 Endless loop can be just one all the time is coming to the begining:
Trap: MOV A, 00H;
         BTFSZ A;
         ; here what ever you like
         goto Trap;
-----------------------------------------

, or can have a lot of proceeds (branches) an never will come to the begining...

"Hold onto bad data" he meant "удерживается неверными данными" something like 
"is kept with(by) bad(wrong) data". 

Answer to 4)
 Possibly your programm could hang due to bad data (, leading to endless loop). 
Or like that:
Possibly your prog is kept by(with) bad data. (думаю, что так можно сказать на английском. Но перевод: или зависла, или зациклилась, или удерживается). 

 

ps: if anyone wants to explaine all of this (as above) then you can use any verb... But if only one the sentances about comp... then you have to use -hang (зависать, виснуть, подвиснуть). Это самое обиходное.
 You are forced (let me say).


----------



## mimi_mimi

Согласна, что тескт плохо написан. Мой вариант: 
возможно, что в устройстве сохранились недостоверные данные.


----------

